# Warum gibt es 144Hz Monitore?



## Behzad (16. August 2014)

Hey Leute, 

die Frage im Titel hört sich vielleicht viel dümmer an als es sein sollte

Ich würde gerne wissen wieso überhaupt 144Hz Monitore auf dem Markt gebracht wurden. Ich hab mal irgendwann was gelesen über Monitore und 24Hz...

Hat jemand für mich einen Link der mir mal genau beschreibt was das ganze soll oder hat jemand zu viel zeit um mir das zu erklären?


----------



## Stueppi (16. August 2014)

Der Link mit Erklärung: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZVUz3Ef000

144Hz Monitore gibt es weil 60Hz zu wenig ist, jeder der es hat wird mir zustimmen. Wenn du das erste mal einen 144Hz Monitor benutzt und von einem 60Hz kommst, wird dein erster Eindruck sein wie flüssig sich auf einmal alles anfühlt.
Jeder der sagt das Menschliche Augsieht nicht mehr als 24 FPS hat zu viel Galileo geschaut und hat irgendwann verlernt sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden (kommt von zu viel Bild lesen), diese Person labert nämlich nur etwas nach was sie woanders mal gehört hat.


----------



## Teo_90 (16. August 2014)

Da kann ich meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen! Der Unterschied zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz ist gewaltig und für richtige Gamer ein absolutes Muss!!


----------



## duke999 (16. August 2014)

Müssen es dafür auch 144 FPS sein? Oder reichen 60?


----------



## Shandy_Shofel (16. August 2014)

Wenn man bei einem 60hz monitor mit G-Sync/Adaptive-Sync spielt wird das wohl ähnlich wirken wie 144hz. Das was bei 60hz stört ist zur Zeit Tearing oder lags. bei 144Hz bekommt man weniger tearing weil das bild schneller aufgebaut wird, und Lags aufgrund von V-sync hat man auch nicht. Das wirkt sehr viel flüssiger.
60Fps auf einem 144Hz Monitor wirken daher sehr viel flüssiger als auf einem 60Hz Monitor.


----------



## Brehministrator (16. August 2014)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Jeder der sagt das Menschliche Augsieht nicht mehr als 24 FPS hat zu viel Galileo geschaut und hat irgendwann verlernt sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden (kommt von zu viel Bild lesen), diese Person labert nämlich nur etwas nach was sie woanders mal gehört hat.


 Um diese Sache mal etwas aufzuklären  Wenn man sich mal etwas eingehender damit beschäftigt, dann haben (wie so oft) beide Seiten Recht. Ich hatte das in meinem Studium relativ gründlich. Also in Kurzform schon einmal vorweg: Das menschliche Auge kann in der Tat nur < 30 kontinuierliche Bilder pro Sekunde auflösen. Aber trotzdem kann man erklären, wieso man bei 144Hz ein besseres Bild sieht. Das ist kein Widerspruch zueinander. Erklärung:

Das menschliche Auge funktioniert nicht wie eine Kamera, die mit einer festgelegten Frequenz regelmäßig ein neues Bild aufnimmt, oder so. Das Gehirn hat ja auch keine Taktfrequenz, sondern arbeitet kontinuierlich. Im Auge sind lichtempfindliche Zellen, die bei Lichteinstrahlung einen elektrischen Impuls über das Nervensystem an's Gehirn schicken. Diesen Zellen ist es erstmal egal, wie kurz der Lichtimpuls war. Wenn ich z.B. mit einem Blitzlicht einen extrem kurzen Blitz erzeuge, der nur 0.001 Sekunden leuchtet, wird man ihn ganz offensichtlich trotzdem sehen können. Es können also auch sehr kurze Lichtimpulse wahrgenommen werden. Deshalb sieht das Bild auf einem 144 Hz-Monitor auch besser aus (je nach "Action": Beim Anstarren des Desktops wird man natürlich keinen Unterschied sehen).

Die 24 Hz haben die Bewandnis, dass das (grob geschätzt) die Geschwindigkeit ist, mit der das Gehirn neue Bilder vollständig verarbeiten kann. Ich könnte z.B. einen Film immer schneller ablaufen lassen, und dann in einer Studie die Leute fragen, wieviel sie noch von der Handlung mitbekommen haben. Da würde man dann etwa auf so einen Wert kommen. Nichtsdestotrotz würde man sogar bei 100 Hz-Filmwiedergabe noch ein Einzelbild erkennen können, wenn in einem sehr dunklen Setting plötzlich ein komplett weißer Frame dazwischen ist. Es ist also wie immer nicht so einfach. Und erst recht kein Grund zum Streiten


----------



## Stueppi (16. August 2014)

Es ist nicht nur das was man bei einem 144Hz Monitor sieht, man fühlt das es viel flüssiger ist. Wenn ich z.B. ein 30 fps und ein 60 fps video sehe, sehe ich zwar einen unterschied, aber kein so großen wie wenn ich ein Spiel mit 30 und 60 fps selber spiele. Weil dein Körper und dein Reaktionsvermögen ganz anders auf diese Geschwindigkeit reagiert fühlt sich 144Hz gegenüber 60Hz viel flüssiger an. Das merkst du schon wenn du auf dem Desktop Fenster verschiebst, sehen wirst du das nur wenn du einen 144Hz und einen 60Hz Monitor direkt nebeneinander stellst und auf diese Art vergleichst.


----------



## Brehministrator (16. August 2014)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur das was man bei einem 144Hz Monitor *sieht*, man fühlt das es viel flüssiger ist.


 Es ist flüssiger, da stimme ich dir zu. Aber das ist natürlich auch etwas, was man "sieht" - wie sonst, außer mit den Augen, soll man bemerken, dass es flüssiger ist?


----------



## drebbin (16. August 2014)

Ich befürchte hier fehlt das Schlagwort: "Gleichmäßigkeit".

Die 24 FpS haben sich in Filmen durchgesetzt weil es eine ausreichende schnelle Bildfolge - also subjektiv eine fließende Bewegung -  bedeutet. Hier ist aber der ausschlaggebende Faktor die gleichmäßige Verteilung der Bilder nacheinander, in Filmen kann das sichergestellt werden.

In PC-Spielen ist die die Erzeugung der Bilder und die tatsächliche Wiedergabe derer in zwei getrennten Schuhen zu sehen.
Jedes erzeugte Ingame-Bild hat eine bestimmte Zeit zum Bearbeiten gebraucht. z.B: 9-10-5-3-20-25-13 (in millisekunden) -> Hier ist die Hardware gefragt.
Die Ausgabe für den Nutzer ist allein vom Monitor abhängig. 
Bei 60Hz bekommen wir aller 16,67ms einen aktuellen Zustand zu sehen.
Bei 144Hz bekommen wir aller 6,94ms einen aktuellen Zustand zu sehen.

Beim 144Hz Monitor würden wir beim oben genannten Fallbeispiel deutlich mehr Bilder zu Gesicht bekommen - dadurch sind die Unterschiede von Bild zu Bild kleiner -> fließendere Bewegung.

Natürlich hat man nur etwas von einer hohen Hz-Zahl wenn der PC das Spiel auch in einer dementsprechend schnellen Rate berechnet wird. 

MfG Drebbin


----------



## Stueppi (16. August 2014)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Es ist flüssiger, da stimme ich dir zu. Aber das ist natürlich auch etwas, was man "sieht" - wie sonst, außer mit den Augen, soll man bemerken, dass es flüssiger ist?



Durch den geringeren inputlag fühlen sich bewegungen flüssiger an und es geht einem alles leichter von der Hand. Durch die eigene Kontrolle merkt man halt das es sich anders anfühlt, wenn man immer nur daneben stehen muss und andern nur zuguckt ist es klar das man es nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## doceddy (18. August 2014)

Kann es sein, dass der TE sich eher fragt, warum ausgerechnet 144Hz und nicht 140 oder 150 oder... ?
Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Cross-Flow (19. August 2014)

Ist auch nur die halbe Wahrheit:

 In der Natur ist eine natürliche Bewegungsunschärfe vorhanden, die dir vorm PC Monitor fehlt. Das ist z.B. der Grund warum dir nen Film mit 24 Fps flüssig vorkommt, ein Spiel aber nicht. 

 3DFX wollte motion blur doch sogar der Voodoo in Hardware gießen wenn ich mich nicht irre? Erste Demos gab es ja -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU4lNURTz2g

 In irgend einer PCGH Print gab es mal nen Artikel dazu, mal sehen ob ich das alte Papier nochmal ausgrabe. 

 Und zu den 144hz:

 144hz -> 72hz -> 48hz -> 24hz einfaches Vollbildverfahren -> 24p


----------



## doceddy (19. August 2014)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Und zu den 144hz:
> 
> 144hz -> 72hz -> 48hz -> 24hz einfaches Vollbildverfahren -> 24p


 
Aber warum dann 60Hz, oder früher 80Hz, und nicht 72 bei den Monitoren, die schon länger auf dem Markt sind?


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2014)

doceddy schrieb:


> Aber warum dann 60Hz, oder früher 80Hz, und nicht 72 bei den Monitoren, die schon länger auf dem Markt sind?



Weil der NTSC Standard knapp 30 Bilder hat.


----------



## Sebi4434 (31. August 2015)

Ist ja schön und gut, aber die frage bezog sich eigentlich auf Soundkarten, nicht auf Hertzzahlen


----------



## JoM79 (31. August 2015)

Sebi4434 schrieb:


> Ist ja schön und gut, aber die frage bezog sich eigentlich auf Soundkarten, nicht auf Hertzzahlen


Du kramst einen ein Jahr alten Thread raus, um zu sagen dass es in einer Hertzzahl Diskussion eigentlich um Soundkarten geht?


----------



## Rwk (3. Januar 2016)

Grüße, da ich auf dem PC Blu-Ray Filme gucke interessiert mich das Thema auch.
Auf meinem Samsung Monitor mit 60Hz sehen die Filme zwar schon gut aus, aber in Kameraschwenks sieht man doch sehr deutlich, das es stottert.

Habe mich mit Monitoren noch gar nicht soviel auseinander gesetzt...bei Fernsehern muß man einen kaufen, der 24p unterstützt, damit die Wiedergabe wirklich butterweich und absolut flüssig erfolgt.
Da ich in dem Sinne aber keine 24p Monitore finde, muß ich dann einen mit 144Hz kaufen für flüssige Wiedergabe von Blu-Ray ?


----------



## XyZaaH (3. Januar 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Grüße, da ich auf dem PC Blu-Ray Filme gucke interessiert mich das Thema auch.
> Auf meinem Samsung Monitor mit 60Hz sehen die Filme zwar schon gut aus, aber in Kameraschwenks sieht man doch sehr deutlich, das es stottert.
> 
> Habe mich mit Monitoren noch gar nicht soviel auseinander gesetzt...bei Fernsehern muß man einen kaufen, der 24p unterstützt, damit die Wiedergabe wirklich butterweich und absolut flüssig erfolgt.
> Da ich in dem Sinne aber keine 24p Monitore finde, muß ich dann einen mit 144Hz kaufen für flüssige Wiedergabe von Blu-Ray ?


Musst du nicht. Kannst entweder deinen jetzigen auf 72 Hertz hochziehen, oder auf 48 runter.


----------



## Rwk (3. Januar 2016)

Wie funktioniert das genau ?
In Windows unter Anzeige habe ich nur die 60Hz als Option, im nVidia Treiber wäre noch 50Hz zur Auswahl, damit stottert die Wiedergabe allerdings wie sonst auch.

edit: Display ist übrigens ein Samsung SA300 und Graka eine GTX 560.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2016)

Ich komme noch aus der Zeit der Röhrenmonitore, da war es ein erheblicher Unterschied, ob es 60Hz oder 120Hz waren. Heute sehe ich mit den LED-Bildschirmen weniger große Unterschiede, aber es gibt sie.

Nachtrag:
Mist, dass ist ja ein uraltes Ding, reingefallen


----------



## XyZaaH (3. Januar 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das genau ?
> In Windows unter Anzeige habe ich nur die 60Hz als Option, im nVidia Treiber wäre noch 50Hz zur Auswahl, damit stottert die Wiedergabe allerdings wie sonst auch.
> 
> edit: Display ist übrigens ein Samsung SA300 und Graka eine GTX 560.


Such mal tutorials zur Monitorübertaktung. Dann einfach 72 Hz einstellen und schauen ob geht, oder mit 48hz. Dann auf frameskipping testen.


----------



## Superwip (3. Januar 2016)

Im TV Bereiich kommen 144Hz tatsächlich häufig vor, sie ermöglichen es im 3D Betrieb bei 24fps Bildmaterial (Film) jedes Einzelbild drei mal pro Auge anzuzeigen und so Flimmern zu reduzieren.

Die 144Hz von PC Monitoren haben damit aber nicht viel zu tun. Die haben sich im Wesentlichen einfach aus der technischen Möglichkeit ergeben.


----------



## Rwk (3. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Mist, dass ist ja ein uraltes Ding, reingefallen


Haha, ja sry...das kommt dabei raus wenn man die Suchfunktion benutzt ! 

Also über den nVidia Treiber kann man einfach eine benutzerdefinierte Auflösung und Bildwiederholrate einstellen.
Kann aber leider keinen Unterschied sehen, ob jetzt 60, 50 oder 48Hz eingestellt ist, die Kamerschwenks stottern irgendwie und sind nicht weich !
Beim Versuch auf 24Hz zu schalten bleibt das Display schwarz mit der Meldung 'ungeeigneter Modus'.

Laufwerk ist ein BH10LS38, Player ist das beiliegende PowerDVD.
In PowerDVD gibt es zwar eine Option die sich TrueTheater Motion nennt, diese ist aber auch mit deaktivierter Hardwarebeschleunigung grau, also ich kann da nichts anklicken.
Wenn man drüber liest, bringt das wohl auch bei FullHD Inhalten gar nichts.

Also kurz und knapp, weiche Bewegungen wie bei einem 24p Fernseher funktionieren nicht - nur woran liegts ?
Habe zum Test Avatar und Game of Thrones (Staffel 1) eingelegt, die für meine Begriffe wirklich ein hervorragendes Bild und gestochene Schärfe abliefern.
Auf einem 24p FullHD Fernseher laufen die definitiv absolut flüssig !

edit: Ach ja, bei Zeilensprung statt Progressiv bekomme ich ebenfalls die Meldung 'ungeeigneter Modus'.


----------

